# guppy not eating



## guppylover (Jun 5, 2009)

hi, im new...
i have a problem with my guppy...he wont eat. i swear he's lost weight. its so weird, he's not new or anything, ive had him for a few months. i just recently brought home a new guppy but he's acting fine. im positive that both are males. could any one tell me why he's not eating? 
ive also tested the water and its perfect. also, he seems active and acts like he's hungry..but when i feel them he only swims to the top and swims around. he might nibble on one tiny flake but he'll spit it out. 
please help


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm not a guppy profesional but i know most live beaers like females when there's more than one male.. the other male may have established dominace (may be older, bigger, or have been the dominant one at the petstore) if this is the case i would say add some females.. if possable 2 for every male.. and just for good measures.. do a water change.. it never hurts.. sometimes solves the problem


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

what size tank do you have your guppies in? if you are concerned about his weight i would try live food like brine shrimp or frozen mosquito larvae (live or frozen is fine)

Keep us posted

Ubberfish


----------



## guppylover (Jun 5, 2009)

i have the guppies in a 5 gallon. just two of them. im moving in a month and was going to get a 29 gallon. i bought blood worms (not exactly sure WHAT they are...mosquito larvae i think?) and tried feeding them that. im now feeding them two times a day, once with flakes and once with the blood worms in a vain attempt to get my guppy to eat. still no improvement :'( one eats like a pig and the other one doesnt eat at all.
i know its ridiculous but its really tearing me up  i have to sit and watch my guppy turn to literally bones. im so upset about him but i have no idea what to do. if anyone has anything, i mean ANY suggestions...please. ill take anything right now. he just sits at the top of the tank anymore like he doesnt have any energy.  i just dont know what to do and its torture to watch him deteriorate like this. 
please help


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

normally if he isnt eating and getting skinny it could be interstinal parasite. if that is the case, you need medicated food.


----------



## guppylover (Jun 5, 2009)

guppy died this morning


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sorry, you gave it your all to save him


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

am sorry Guppylover.........


----------

